# I think my cats been stung by a wasp



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure my cat has been stung by a wasp. I wasn't here but my husband said a wasp flew in and then my cat went up by the window. He then jumped down shaking his paw and he wasp seemed to disappear. I think t went back out the window. 
He is just sitting there looking white sorry for himself and shaking. He isn't meowing or holding his paw up or anything. He seems a bit better now enjoying his smooths etc and is walking on it. It seems a bit swollen but I can't see a sting or anything else wrong with it. I don't know if I wasp sting stays in like a bees does?
I'm going to keep an eye on him obviously but seeing as the local vets is closed today I wanted to see if anyone else on here had their cat in this situation or if there are any signs I should be looking for. Thanks.

Btw probably totally irrelevant by my cat has a grade 3/4 heart murmur if that changes things at all.


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope your cats okay. Just to let you know, unlike bees, a wasp won't leave its sting behind so it will most likely just swell. Hope you get some advice soon but that's all I can tell you I'm afraid


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

He should be fine, but with him shaking keep an eye on him. Mine used to bat wasps around all the time, and once got stung int he mouth, but he was ok. 
It might be the shock of it making him shakey.
When I was stung several times in the head, the sting sites swelled up and were itchy, and it gave me a really bad headache, but it fades after a while. If he is already able to walk on it comfortabley I would guess it's already not hurting that bad.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Wipe the area with some vinagre if it was definately a wasp. The acidity helps clear it up.
Unless theres obvious signs of a reaction then your cat should be fine :2thumb:
We were only advised to take Gizmo to the vets as she was stung on the inside of her mouth, so they wanted to treat her to stop it swelling....it looked like she was sucking on a cherry tomato, even the vet burst out laughing at her :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have 5 cats two of which are getting stung probably once a week...in the hieght of wasp season... they just get massively swollen feet!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

like this....


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. Aww poor things!
He perked up earlier when my little niece came over to visit and he was playing with her nd meowing etc.
Now he's sleeping but he was chasing his sitter around earlier so I guess he's ok. His paw looks a little swollen but I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

sorry to butt in.

Do wasp stings leave a visable hole?
My cats back foot has swollen up and the vet thinks its a infection but it looks like the picture so not sure if he got stung.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I was wondering that myself. I was worried in case there's a hole I can't see and dirt, dust or hairs will get in it, especially from the little tray. My cats paws are grey and the pads are black.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Charlie got stung by a bee yesterday ... thank god ... he hasnt touched a flying bug since (touch wood) .... maybe some plants/ flowers will get polinated now :whistling2:

















He got stung on the lawn where they bothed tucked into some raw chicken carcases this lunch time :flrt: .......


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aw poor thing. They are very lovely cats  arnt you sposed to avoid giving cats bones?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Raw bones are OK - it's only cooked bones that splinter!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

feorag said:


> Raw bones are OK - it's only cooked bones that splinter!


 
As feorag says, they are fine with raw food. Mine are on a mix of commercial food and raw food and they love it. They have amazing coats, bright eyes and are super healthy :2thumb:


----------



## Diction (Jul 13, 2011)

If yout cat is in fit health depite the murmer you have nothing to worry about :2thumb:

Funnily enough we had a blind siamese kitten for a while (it was a neurological thing, she went blind over a few months poor thing) before she passed on and typically we had a huge wasp nest somewhere near by because one day after finding our kitten with a swollen face we came into a kitchen full of wasps! (about 50 or so... I'm not bothered by wasps normally but I don't much fancy being swarmed!)

I'm guessing she decided it would be a tasty treat! She was vet checked and all fine, but she looked so silly for a while bless her!

I'll see if I can find the picture.


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

My cat somehow learned to catch and eat bees without getting stung. We used to have a whole nest of them in the garden until she ate the entire hive!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> Wipe the area with some vinagre if it was definately a wasp. The acidity helps clear it up.
> Unless theres obvious signs of a reaction then your cat should be fine :2thumb:
> We were only advised to take Gizmo to the vets as she was stung on the inside of her mouth, so they wanted to treat her to stop it swelling....it looked like she was sucking on a cherry tomato, even the vet burst out laughing at her :lol2:


 
Sorry this is a myth, the toxin spreads very quickly and vinegar doesn't penetrate to the toxin. Waste of vinegar I'm afraid


----------

